# ‘WE WILL BUILD THE WALL’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'WE WILL BUILD THE WALL'
Trump expected to sign order making good on key campaign promise*


*VIDEO: Trump admin says it's moving ahead border wall plan*








*Trump faces massive challenge in cleaning up 'toxic' VA*
*Trump admin institutes media blackout for EPA, suspends social media activity*
*Trump told Afghan president he would consider troop increase*
*Sailor jailed over photos seeks pardon*
*MEDIA BUZZ: Media favor controversies over Trump's fast start*
*Gregg Jarrett: The first (and frivolous) lawsuit against President Trump*
*Full list of Trump's executive orders *
*'EXPLORE TRUMP'S FIRST 100 DAYS'*


*NOT SO FAST
Trump State Dept. to review Palestinian giveaway*
*VIDEO: Obama sends parting gift of $220M for Palestinian aid*








*VIDEO: Debate over moving US embassy from Tel Aviv to Jerusalem*








*Review finds no wrongdoing in Flynn's talks with Russian consul*


*'SEND IN THE FEDS'
Trump puts Chicago on alert over homicide rate*
*VIDEO: Violence in Chicago continues to escalate*








*VIDEO: If I were Rahm, I'd shut up, Gutfeld says*










*'HANNITY'
Spicer: 'Alternative facts' similar to weather reports*

*'HANNITY': Exclusive sit-down with Trump to air Thursday*
*FOX NEWS POLL: Fake news hurting US, voters say*
*BIAS ALERT: Dan Rather thumps Conway for 'alternative facts'*
Gold Star family members say they were assaulted during inaugural ball festivities
- Gold Star family calls for calm after inauguration assault


----------

